# منتديات الاستشارات > مكاتب السادة المحامين > مكتب أستاذ هيثم الفقي >  عناوين و تليفونات سفارات العالم فى القاهرة

## هيثم الفقى

عناوين و تليفونات سفارات العالم فى القاهرةCountry - Address - Telephone – Fax
سفارة الولايات المتحدة الامريكية بمصر - UNITED STATES3, Lazoughli St., Garden CIty3557371

AFGHANISTAN59, El Oruba St., Heliopolis666653-662262662262
ALBANIA29, Ismail Mohamed St., Zamalek3415651-34110643413732
ALGERIA ... ALGERIA14, Brazil St., Zamalek3418527-34024663414158
ANGOLA12, Fouad Mohy El DIn Sq., Mohandessin337602-34982593378683
ARGENTINA8, El Saleh Ayoub St., Apt. 1, Zamalek6401501-34177653414355
ARMENIA12, Lotfi Hassouna St,. Dokki36056253600317
AUSTRALIAWorld Trade Center, Corniche El Nil, Boulak57504445781638
AUSTRIAWissa Wassef St., El Riyad TWR 5th Floor, Giza57029755702979
BAHRAIN15, Brazil St., Zamalek3407996-34079973416609
BANGLADESH47, Ahmed Heshmat St., Zamalek3412642-34024013412631
BELGIUM20, Kamel El Shennawi St., Garden City794 74 94 / 5 / 6Visa 792 59 66794 31 47
BOLIVIA2, Hod El Labban St., Garden City35463903550917
BRAZIL1125, Corniche El Nil, Maspiro5756877-5756938761040
BRUNEI11, Amer St., Dokki36097353615739
BULGARIA6, El Malek El Afdal St., Zamalek3413025-3416077
BURKINA FASO9, Fawakeh St., Mohandessin.3608480-33790983495310
BURUNDI22, El Nakhil St., Madint El Dobbat, Dokki3378346-33730783378431
CAMEROON15, El Israa St., Mohandessin3441114-34411013459208
CANADA6, Mohamed Fahmy El Sayed St., Garden City35431103563548
CTRL AFRICAN REP41, Mahmoud Azmi St., Sahafeine3446873
CHAD12, El Refai Sq. Dokki3373232-33733793374726
CHILE5, Shagaret El Dorr St., Zamalek3407811-34084463403716
CHINA14, Bahgat Ali St., Zamalek3411219-34207813409459
COLOMBIA6, El Gezira St., ZamalekT34237113423711
COTE D'IVOIRE39, El Kods El Cherif St., Mohandessin3460109-34649523460109
CUBA6, El Fawakeh St., Mohandessin710525-7103903612934
CYPRUS23A, Ismail Mohamed St., Zamalek3411288-34103273415299
DENMARK12, Hassan Sabri St., Zamalek3407411-34025023411780
DJIBOUTI11, El Gazaire St., Aswan Sq., El Agouza3456546-34565473456549
ECUADOR6, Ebn Kathir St., Suez Canal Bld., Giza3496782-7023853609327
ETHIOPIA3, Ibrahim Osman St., Mohandessin3477805-34778663479002
FINLAND3, Abou El Feda St, Zamalek3411487-34137223405170
FRANCE29, Giza St., Giza5703916-5703920
GABON 17, Mecca El Moukarama St., Dokki3379699-3481395
GERMANY8, Hassan Sabri St., Zamalek3410015
GHANA1, 26 July St., Mohandessin3444455-35550003032292
GREAT BRITAIN7, Ahmed Ragheb St., Garden City3540852-3540859
GREECE18, Aisha El Taymouria St., Garden CIty3551074-35504433563903
GUATEMALA8, Mohamed Fahmy St., Nasr City26118132611814
GUINEA46, Mohamed Mazhar St., Zmalek3408408-34081093411446
HONDURAS21, Ahmed Heshmat St., Zamalek34095103413835
HUNGARY29, Mohamed Mazhar St., Zamalek3400659-34086593408648
INDIA5, Aziz Abaza St., Zamalek3406053-3410052
INDONESIA13, Aisha Taymounria St., Garden CIty3547200-35472093562495
IRELAND3 Abu El Feda St., Zamalek3408264-34085473412863
ISRAEL6, Ibn Malek St., Giza3610545-3610537
ITALY15, Abdel Rahman Fahmi St.,Garden City3543194-35431953540657
JAPAN2, Abd El Kader Hamza St., Garden CIty3553962-35539633563540
JORDAN6, Gohainy St, Dokki3485566-34999123601027
KENYA7, El Mohandes Galal St., Mohandessin3453628-3453907
KOREA6, El Saleh Ayoub St., Zamalek3408219-34195323414615
KUWAIT12, Nabil El Wakkad St, Dokki3602661-36026623602657
LEBANON5, Ahmed Nessim St, Giza3610474-36106233610463
LIBERIA11, Brazil St., Zamalek3419864-34198663473074
LIBYA7, El Saleh Ayoub St., Zamalek3401864-3405439
MALAYSIA29, Taha Hassein St., Zamalek3410863-34110463411049
MALI3, El Kawssar St., Mohandessin701895-701641701841
MALTA25, St., No. 12 B Maadi37544513754452
MAURITANIA114, Mohy El Din Abou El Ezz St., Dokki3490671-34910483489060
MAURITIUS5, 26 July St., Lebanon Sq. Mohandessin3470929-34676423452455
MEXICO4 & 6 Ahmed Shouky St., Giza5716155-5716156623404
MONGOLIA3, Dr. Fouad Mohieddin Sq., Mohandessin3460670
MOROCCO10, Salah El DIn Ayoub St, Zamalek3409677-34098493411937
NEPAL9, Tiba St., Madinet El Kodah, Dokki3603426-3616590704447
NETHERLANDS18, Hassan Sabri St, Zamalek3401936
NIGER101, Alharam St., Giza3865607
NIGERIA13, El Gabalaya St., Zamalek34060423403907
NORWAY8, El Guezira St.,Zamalek34080463420709
OMAN52, El Higaz St., Mohandessin30360113036464
PAKISTAN8, El Selouli St., Dokki34878063480310
PALESTINE33, El Nahda St., Dokki36029973602996
PANAMA4A, Ibn Zanke St., Zamalek34007843411092
PERU8, Kamel El Shenawi St., Garden City 35629733557985
PHILIPPINES5 Ibn El Walid St, Dokki34803963480393
POLAND5, Aziz Osman St., Zamalek34095833405427
PORTUGAL15A, El Mansour Mohamed St., Zamalek34055833415483
QATAR10, El Themar St, Mohandessin36046933603618
ROMANIA4, Aizi Abaza St., Zamalek34101073410851
RUSSIA95, El Giza St., Giza34893533609074
RWANDA23, Babel St., Dokki33505323351479
SAN MARINO5, Ramez St., Mohandessin3602718
SAUDI ARABIA2 Ahmed Nessim St, Giza3490775
SENEGAL46, Abdel Moneim Riad St., Mohandessin34609463461039
SIERRA LEONE23, El Hosny St., Mohandessin3461338
SINGAPORE40 Babel St., Dokki 1151133732723461682
SLOVAK REPUBLIC3 Adel Hussein Rostom, Dokki, Cairo335 8240335 5810
SOMALIA27, El Somal (Iran) St., Dokki3374577
SOUTH AFRICA21 / 23, Giza St., 18th Floor, Giza
SPAIN41, Ismail Mohamed St., Zamalek34063973402132
SRI LANKA8, Srilanka St., Zamalek34000473417138
SUDAN3, El Ibrahimi St., Garden City35496613542693
SWEDEN13, Mohamed Mazhar St., Zamalek34141323404357
SWITZERLAND10, Abdel Khalek Sarwat St., Downtown57581335745236
SYRIA18, Abdel Rahim Sabry St., Dokki33770203358232
TANZANIA9, Abdel Hamid Lotfi St., Dokki704155
THAILAND2, El Malek El Afdal St., Zamalek34083563400340
TUNISIA26, El Gezira St., Zamalek3418962
TURKEY25, El Falaki St., Bab El Louk, Downtown35633183558110
UGANDA9, El Missaha Sq., Dokki34860703485980
UN. ARAB EMIRATES4, Ibn Sina St, Guiza3609722
URUGUAY6, Loutfallah St., Zamalek34151373418123
VENEZUELA15A El Mansour Mohamed St., Zamalek34143323417373
VIETNAM39, Kambiz St., Dokki33714943496597
YEMEN28, Amin El Rafei St., Dokki36142243604815
YUGOSLAVIA33, El Mansour Mohamed St., Zamalek34040613403913
ZAIRE5, El Mansour Mohamed St., Zamalek34036623404342
ZAMBIA6, Abdel Rahman Hussien St., Mohandessin36102813610833
ZIMBABWE36, Wadi El Nil St., Mohandessin3471217347487

----------

